# Exaile: 'no suitable plugins found'



## BSDBernd (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello to all,

I installed exaile on my FreeBSD 10-RELEASE and wanted to play mp3  files and received the following
message in a red alertbox:


```
no suitable plugins found
```

Does anybody know what exactly I have to install additionally? When I start the program from the terminal, I get:


```
bernd@Home ~ % exaile

** (process:1320): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (process:1320): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GDriveStartFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (process:1320): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GSocketMsgFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'
INFO    : Loading Exaile 3.3.2 on Python 2.7.6...
INFO    : Loading settings...
INFO    : Using de_DE UTF-8 locale
** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
INFO    : Loading plugins...
INFO    : Loading collection...
WARNING : Exception occurred while loading /home/bernd/.local/share/exaile/music.db
WARNING : Exception occurred while loading /home/bernd/.local/share/exaile/music.db
WARNING : Exception occurred while loading /home/bernd/.local/share/exaile/music.db
INFO    : Loading devices...
INFO    : Loading interface...
INFO    : Using GTK+ 2.24.22
INFO    : Loading main window...
/usr/local/lib/exaile/xlgui/guiutil.py:122: Warning: void g_object_set_qdata(GObject *, GQuark, gpointer): assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
  parent.add(replacement)
INFO    : Connecting main window events...
INFO    : Loading panels...
INFO    : Connecting panel events...
INFO    : Done loading main window...
```

So some plugins seem to be loaded, but some are obviously missing.

Remark: This article was edited, an error was corrected...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 10-CURRENT


FreeBSD 10-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. -CURRENT moved on to 11.0 and 10.0 got released. Any reason why you can't update to 10.0-RELEASE or 10.0-STABLE?


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 6, 2014)

> FreeBSD 10-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. -CURRENT moved on to 11.0 and 10.0 got released. Any reason why you can't update to 10.0-RELEASE or 10.0-STABLE?



Please excuse the mistake, but I have installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and not 10.0-CURRENT. I don't know what daemon made me make that mistake .


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

It's understandable, 10.0-CURRENT did exist. Because 10.0 was released not that long ago you will probably find a lot of references on the internet to 10.0-CURRENT when searching for FreeBSD 10. I just wanted to make sure we're all talking about the same thing


----------



## kpa (Mar 6, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> > FreeBSD 10-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. -CURRENT moved on to 11.0 and 10.0 got released. Any reason why you can't update to 10.0-RELEASE or 10.0-STABLE?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mistake, but I have installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and not 10.0-CURRENT. I don't know what daemon made me make that mistake .



Certainly not any daemon  Daemons are friendly little helpers in the BSD world  :e


----------



## trh411 (Mar 6, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> I installed exaile on my FreeBSD 10-RELEASE and wanted to play mp3  files and received the following message in a red alertbox:
> 
> ```
> no suitable plugins found
> ...


Check to make sure you have the necessary audio/gstreamer and multimedia/gstreamer plugins installed. These are the ones you need:

```
/usr/ports/audio/gstreamer-plugins-faad
/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad
/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good
```


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 6, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> BSDBernd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those seem to be installed on my system:

```
bernd@Home ~ % sudo pkg install gstreamer-plugins-faad
Updating repository catalogue
gstreamer-plugins-faad-0.10.23,3 already installed
bernd@Home ~ % sudo pkg install gstreamer-plugins-bad 
Updating repository catalogue
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.23,3 already installed
bernd@Home ~ % sudo pkg install gstreamer-plugins-good
Updating repository catalogue
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.31,3 already installed
```

What can I do now?


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello again,

I ran 


```
exaile --debug
```

and tried to play an mp3 (Jaunty Gumption by Kevin MacLeod) and got the following:


```
17:28:37,909:INFO    : Playing file:///home/bernd/Desktop/Verkn%C3%BCpfung%20mit%20Dropbox/Jaunty%20Gumption.mp3 (xl.player.engine_normal)
17:28:37,977:ERROR   : <gst.Message GstMessageError, gerror=(GError)NULL, debug=(string)"gstdecodebin2.c\(3576\):\ gboolean\ gst_decode_bin_expose\(GstDecodeBin\ \*\)\ \(\):\ /GstPlayBin2:player/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20:\012no\ suitable\ plugins\ found"; from decodebin20 at 0x814f371c0> ['__class__', '__cmp__', '__delattr__', '__dict__', '__doc__', '__format__', '__getattribute__', '__grefcount__', '__gstminiobject_init__', '__gtype__', '__hash__', '__init__', '__new__', '__reduce__', '__reduce_ex__', '__repr__', '__setattr__', '__sizeof__', '__str__', '__subclasshook__', 'copy', 'flags', 'parse_async_start', 'parse_buffering', 'parse_buffering_stats', 'parse_clock_lost', 'parse_clock_provide', 'parse_duration', 'parse_error', 'parse_info', 'parse_new_clock', 'parse_qos', 'parse_qos_stats', 'parse_qos_values', 'parse_request_state', 'parse_segment_done', 'parse_segment_start', 'parse_state_changed', 'parse_step_done', 'parse_step_start', 'parse_stream_status', 'parse_structure_change', 'parse_tag', 'parse_tag_full', 'parse_warning', 'set_buffering_stats', 'set_qos_stats', 'set_qos_values', 'set_seqnum', 'src', 'structure', 'timestamp', 'type'] (xl.player._base)
17:28:59,732:DEBUG   : Saving settings... (xl.settings)
```

There seems to be an error.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 6, 2014)

Please provide the full debug output. I'd like to see everything that is going on, before and after the error. If it is too big to paste here, use pastebin and provide a link in your post.


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 6, 2014)

This is the full output. I start the program and then try to play the above mentioned mp3 file, I try to play it two times. Then I exit the program:


```
bernd@Home ~ % exaile --debug

** (process:1831): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (process:1831): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GDriveStartFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (process:1831): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GSocketMsgFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'
23:23:55,905:INFO    : Loading Exaile 3.3.2 on Python 2.7.6... (xl.main)
23:23:55,906:INFO    : Loading settings... (xl.main)
23:23:55,911:DEBUG   : Settings loaded from /home/bernd/.config/exaile (xl.main)
23:23:55,911:INFO    : Using de_DE UTF-8 locale (xl.main)
23:23:56, 45:DEBUG   : Provider m3u registered for service playlist-format-converter (xl.providers)
23:23:56, 45:DEBUG   : Provider pls registered for service playlist-format-converter (xl.providers)
23:23:56, 46:DEBUG   : Provider asx registered for service playlist-format-converter (xl.providers)
23:23:56, 46:DEBUG   : Provider xspf registered for service playlist-format-converter (xl.providers)
23:23:56, 48:DEBUG   : Normal playback engine selected. (xl.player)
** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
23:23:56,149:DEBUG   : Provider tags registered for service covers (xl.providers)
23:23:56,150:DEBUG   : Provider localfile registered for service covers (xl.providers)
23:23:56,158:DEBUG   : Provider tracknumber registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,159:DEBUG   : Provider discnumber registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,159:DEBUG   : Provider artist registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,159:DEBUG   : Provider __length registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,160:DEBUG   : Provider __rating registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,160:DEBUG   : Provider __last_played registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,160:DEBUG   : Provider __date_added registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,160:DEBUG   : Provider __loc registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,161:DEBUG   : Provider comment registered for service tag-formatting (xl.providers)
23:23:56,241:DEBUG   : Provider tracknumber registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,241:DEBUG   : Provider title registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,242:DEBUG   : Provider artist registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,242:DEBUG   : Provider composer registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,242:DEBUG   : Provider album registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,243:DEBUG   : Provider __length registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,244:DEBUG   : Provider discnumber registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,244:DEBUG   : Provider __rating registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,244:DEBUG   : Provider date registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,245:DEBUG   : Provider genre registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,245:DEBUG   : Provider __bitrate registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,246:DEBUG   : Provider __loc registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,246:DEBUG   : Provider __basename registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,247:DEBUG   : Provider __playcount registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,247:DEBUG   : Provider bpm registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,248:DEBUG   : Provider __last_played registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,248:DEBUG   : Provider __date_added registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,249:DEBUG   : Provider schedule_time registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,249:DEBUG   : Provider comment registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,249:DEBUG   : Provider grouping registered for service playlist-columns (xl.providers)
23:23:56,250:DEBUG   : Provider tracknumber registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,251:DEBUG   : Provider title registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,251:DEBUG   : Provider artist registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,252:DEBUG   : Provider album registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,252:DEBUG   : Provider __length registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,252:DEBUG   : Provider genre registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,252:DEBUG   : Provider __rating registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,253:DEBUG   : Provider date registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,253:DEBUG   : Provider composer registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,253:DEBUG   : Provider discnumber registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,253:DEBUG   : Provider __bitrate registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,253:DEBUG   : Provider __loc registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,254:DEBUG   : Provider __basename registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,254:DEBUG   : Provider __playcount registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,254:DEBUG   : Provider bpm registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,254:DEBUG   : Provider __last_played registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,255:DEBUG   : Provider __date_added registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,255:DEBUG   : Provider schedule_time registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,255:DEBUG   : Provider comment registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,255:DEBUG   : Provider grouping registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,255:DEBUG   : Provider columns_separator registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,256:DEBUG   : Provider resizable registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,256:DEBUG   : Provider autosize registered for service playlist-columns-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,258:DEBUG   : Provider new-tab registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,258:DEBUG   : Provider new-tab-sep registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,259:DEBUG   : Provider save registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,259:DEBUG   : Provider saveas registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,259:DEBUG   : Provider rename registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,259:DEBUG   : Provider clear registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,260:DEBUG   : Provider tab-close-sep registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,260:DEBUG   : Provider tab-close registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,262:DEBUG   : Provider enqueue registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,262:DEBUG   : Provider toggle-spat registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,263:DEBUG   : Provider rating registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,263:DEBUG   : Provider sep1 registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,263:DEBUG   : Provider remove registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,263:DEBUG   : Provider randomize registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,263:DEBUG   : Provider playlist-menu registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,264:DEBUG   : Provider sep2 registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,264:DEBUG   : Provider properties registered for service playlist-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,270:DEBUG   : Provider clear registered for service queue-tab-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,270:DEBUG   : Provider tab-close-sep registered for service queue-tab-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,270:DEBUG   : Provider tab-close registered for service queue-tab-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,271:DEBUG   : Provider new-playlist registered for service playlist-notebook-actions (xl.providers)
23:23:56,283:DEBUG   : Provider new-marker registered for service progressbar-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,283:DEBUG   : Provider jumpto-marker registered for service playback-marker-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,283:DEBUG   : Provider move-marker registered for service playback-marker-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,284:DEBUG   : Provider remove-marker registered for service playback-marker-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,297:INFO    : Loading plugins... (xl.main)
23:23:56,300:DEBUG   : Provider equalizer-10bands registered for service postprocessing_element (xl.providers)
23:23:56,323:DEBUG   : Loaded plugin equalizer (xl.plugins)
23:23:56,342:DEBUG   : Provider append registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,342:DEBUG   : Provider replace registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,342:DEBUG   : Provider enqueue registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,343:DEBUG   : Provider rating registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,343:DEBUG   : Provider sep1 registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,343:DEBUG   : Provider open-drectory registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,343:DEBUG   : Provider trash-tracks registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,344:DEBUG   : Provider sep2 registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,344:DEBUG   : Provider properties registered for service collection-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,353:WARNING : avahi not installed, can't auto-discover servers (daapclient)
23:23:56,377:DEBUG   : Loaded plugin daapclient (xl.plugins)
23:23:56,394:DEBUG   : Loaded plugin osd (xl.plugins)
23:23:56,396:INFO    : Loading collection... (xl.main)
23:23:56,396:DEBUG   : Loading Collection DB from /home/bernd/.local/share/exaile/music.db. (xl.trax.trackdb)
23:23:56,399:WARNING : Exception occurred while loading /home/bernd/.local/share/exaile/music.db (xl.trax.trackdb)
23:23:56,399:DEBUG   : Exception caught!
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/exaile/xl/trax/trackdb.py", line 218, in load_from_location
    setattr(self, attr, pdata[attr])
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/shelve.py", line 121, in __getitem__
    f = StringIO(self.dict[key])
KeyError: '_serial_libraries'
 (xl.trax.trackdb)
23:23:56,400:WARNING : Exception occurred while loading /home/bernd/.local/share/exaile/music.db (xl.trax.trackdb)
23:23:56,400:DEBUG   : Exception caught!
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/exaile/xl/trax/trackdb.py", line 218, in load_from_location
    setattr(self, attr, pdata[attr])
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/shelve.py", line 121, in __getitem__
    f = StringIO(self.dict[key])
KeyError: 'name'
 (xl.trax.trackdb)
23:23:56,401:WARNING : Exception occurred while loading /home/bernd/.local/share/exaile/music.db (xl.trax.trackdb)
23:23:56,401:DEBUG   : Exception caught!
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/exaile/xl/trax/trackdb.py", line 218, in load_from_location
    setattr(self, attr, pdata[attr])
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/shelve.py", line 121, in __getitem__
    f = StringIO(self.dict[key])
KeyError: '_key'
 (xl.trax.trackdb)
23:23:56,402:INFO    : Loading devices... (xl.main)
23:23:56,409:DEBUG   : HAL Providers: [] (xl.hal)
23:23:56,410:DEBUG   : Connected to HAL (xl.hal)
23:23:56,412:INFO    : Loading interface... (xl.main)
23:23:56,438:DEBUG   : Provider playback-playpause registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,438:DEBUG   : Provider playback-next registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,438:DEBUG   : Provider playback-prev registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,438:DEBUG   : Provider playback-stop registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,439:DEBUG   : Provider playback-sep registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,439:DEBUG   : Provider playlist-mode-shuffle registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,439:DEBUG   : Provider playlist-mode-repeat registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,439:DEBUG   : Provider playlist-mode-dynamic registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,440:DEBUG   : Provider playlist-mode-sep registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,440:DEBUG   : Provider rating registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,440:DEBUG   : Provider remove-current registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,440:DEBUG   : Provider misc-actions-sep registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,441:DEBUG   : Provider quit-application registered for service tray-icon-context (xl.providers)
23:23:56,480:DEBUG   : Provider append registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,480:DEBUG   : Provider replace registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,481:DEBUG   : Provider enqueue registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,481:DEBUG   : Provider sep1 registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,481:DEBUG   : Provider open-drectory registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,481:DEBUG   : Provider trash-tracks registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,481:DEBUG   : Provider sep2 registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,482:DEBUG   : Provider properties registered for service files-panel-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,557:INFO    : Using GTK+ 2.24.22 (xlgui)
23:23:56,558:INFO    : Loading main window... (xlgui)
23:23:56,573:DEBUG   : Provider clear-sep registered for service playlist-closed-tab-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,574:DEBUG   : Provider clear-history registered for service playlist-closed-tab-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,574:DEBUG   : Provider tab-history registered for service playlist-tab-context-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,575:DEBUG   : Provider tab-history registered for service menubar-view-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,575:DEBUG   : Provider <Control><Shift>t registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,576:DEBUG   : Adding playlist 0: order0.playing.Wiedergabeliste 1 (xlgui.playlist)
23:23:56,576:DEBUG   : Tab:0; Tag:playing; Name:Wiedergabeliste 1 (xlgui.playlist)
/usr/local/lib/exaile/xlgui/guiutil.py:122: Warning: void g_object_set_qdata(GObject *, GQuark, gpointer): assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
  parent.add(replacement)
23:23:56,617:INFO    : Connecting main window events... (xlgui.main)
23:23:56,622:DEBUG   : Provider new-playlist registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,622:DEBUG   : Provider new-sep registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,622:DEBUG   : Provider open registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,623:DEBUG   : Provider open-uri registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,623:DEBUG   : Provider open-dirs registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,623:DEBUG   : Provider open-sep registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,624:DEBUG   : Provider import-playlist registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,624:DEBUG   : Provider export-playlist registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,624:DEBUG   : Provider export-sep registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,625:DEBUG   : Provider close-tab registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,625:DEBUG   : Provider restart-application registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,625:DEBUG   : Provider quit-application registered for service menubar-file-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,626:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>t registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,626:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>o registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,626:DEBUG   : Provider <Control><Shift>o registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,627:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>w registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,627:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>r registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,627:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>q registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,628:DEBUG   : Provider collection-manager registered for service menubar-edit-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,628:DEBUG   : Provider queue registered for service menubar-edit-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,628:DEBUG   : Provider cover-manager registered for service menubar-edit-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,629:DEBUG   : Provider preferences registered for service menubar-edit-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,629:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>m registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,632:DEBUG   : Provider show-playing-track registered for service menubar-view-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,633:DEBUG   : Provider show-playing-track-sep registered for service menubar-view-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,633:DEBUG   : Provider playlist-utilities registered for service menubar-view-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,633:DEBUG   : Provider columns registered for service menubar-view-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,634:DEBUG   : Provider clear-playlist registered for service menubar-view-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,634:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>j registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,634:DEBUG   : Provider <Control>l registered for service mainwindow-accelerators (xl.providers)
23:23:56,635:DEBUG   : Provider device-manager registered for service menubar-tools-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,635:DEBUG   : Provider scan-collection registered for service menubar-tools-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,635:DEBUG   : Provider track-properties registered for service menubar-tools-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,636:DEBUG   : Provider about registered for service menubar-help-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,636:INFO    : Loading panels... (xlgui)
23:23:56,647:DEBUG   : Reloading collection tree (xlgui.panel.collection)
23:23:56,700:INFO    : Connecting panel events... (xlgui)
23:23:56,700:INFO    : Done loading main window... (xlgui)
23:23:56,741:DEBUG   : Provider equalizer registered for service menubar-tools-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,835:DEBUG   : Provider plugin-sep registered for service menubar-tools-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,836:DEBUG   : Provider daap registered for service menubar-tools-menu (xl.providers)
23:23:56,837:WARNING : AVAHI could not be imported, you will not see broadcast shares. (daapclient)
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/exaile/plugins/daapclient/__init__.py", line 732, in _enable
    MANAGER = DaapManager(exaile, menu_, avahi_interface)
  File "/usr/local/share/exaile/plugins/daapclient/__init__.py", line 306, in __init__
    self.history = DaapHistory(5, menu=hmenu, callback=self.connect_share)
  File "/usr/local/share/exaile/plugins/daapclient/__init__.py", line 250, in __init__
    self.load()
  File "/usr/local/share/exaile/plugins/daapclient/__init__.py", line 262, in load
    with open(self.location, 'rb') as f:
IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/bernd/.cache/exaile/daaphistory.dat'
23:24:09,295:INFO    : Playing file:///home/bernd/Desktop/Verkn%C3%BCpfung%20mit%20Dropbox/Jaunty%20Gumption.mp3 (xl.player.engine_normal)
23:24:09,358:ERROR   : <gst.Message GstMessageError, gerror=(GError)NULL, debug=(string)"gstdecodebin2.c\(3576\):\ gboolean\ gst_decode_bin_expose\(GstDecodeBin\ \*\)\ \(\):\ /GstPlayBin2:player/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20:\012no\ suitable\ plugins\ found"; from decodebin20 at 0x814fabe10> ['__class__', '__cmp__', '__delattr__', '__dict__', '__doc__', '__format__', '__getattribute__', '__grefcount__', '__gstminiobject_init__', '__gtype__', '__hash__', '__init__', '__new__', '__reduce__', '__reduce_ex__', '__repr__', '__setattr__', '__sizeof__', '__str__', '__subclasshook__', 'copy', 'flags', 'parse_async_start', 'parse_buffering', 'parse_buffering_stats', 'parse_clock_lost', 'parse_clock_provide', 'parse_duration', 'parse_error', 'parse_info', 'parse_new_clock', 'parse_qos', 'parse_qos_stats', 'parse_qos_values', 'parse_request_state', 'parse_segment_done', 'parse_segment_start', 'parse_state_changed', 'parse_step_done', 'parse_step_start', 'parse_stream_status', 'parse_structure_change', 'parse_tag', 'parse_tag_full', 'parse_warning', 'set_buffering_stats', 'set_qos_stats', 'set_qos_values', 'set_seqnum', 'src', 'structure', 'timestamp', 'type'] (xl.player._base)
23:24:26,623:DEBUG   : Saving settings... (xl.settings)
23:24:45,314:INFO    : Playing file:///home/bernd/Desktop/Verkn%C3%BCpfung%20mit%20Dropbox/Jaunty%20Gumption.mp3 (xl.player.engine_normal)
23:24:45,360:ERROR   : <gst.Message GstMessageError, gerror=(GError)NULL, debug=(string)"gstdecodebin2.c\(3576\):\ gboolean\ gst_decode_bin_expose\(GstDecodeBin\ \*\)\ \(\):\ /GstPlayBin2:player/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin1/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin21:\012no\ suitable\ plugins\ found"; from decodebin21 at 0x814fab810> ['__class__', '__cmp__', '__delattr__', '__dict__', '__doc__', '__format__', '__getattribute__', '__grefcount__', '__gstminiobject_init__', '__gtype__', '__hash__', '__init__', '__new__', '__reduce__', '__reduce_ex__', '__repr__', '__setattr__', '__sizeof__', '__str__', '__subclasshook__', 'copy', 'flags', 'parse_async_start', 'parse_buffering', 'parse_buffering_stats', 'parse_clock_lost', 'parse_clock_provide', 'parse_duration', 'parse_error', 'parse_info', 'parse_new_clock', 'parse_qos', 'parse_qos_stats', 'parse_qos_values', 'parse_request_state', 'parse_segment_done', 'parse_segment_start', 'parse_state_changed', 'parse_step_done', 'parse_step_start', 'parse_stream_status', 'parse_structure_change', 'parse_tag', 'parse_tag_full', 'parse_warning', 'set_buffering_stats', 'set_qos_stats', 'set_qos_values', 'set_seqnum', 'src', 'structure', 'timestamp', 'type'] (xl.player._base)
23:24:54,543:INFO    : Exaile is shutting down... (xl.main)
23:24:54,543:INFO    : Disabling plugins... (xl.main)
23:24:54,543:INFO    : Saving state... (xl.main)
23:24:54,544:DEBUG   : Removing tab order0.playing.Wiedergabeliste 1 (xlgui.playlist)
23:24:54,544:DEBUG   : Saving tab 'order0.playing.Wiedergabeliste 1' (xlgui.playlist)
23:24:54,546:DEBUG   : Saving settings... (xl.settings)
23:24:54,547:INFO    : Bye! (xl.main)
bernd@Home ~ %
```

I hope this code sequence is not too long.


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello,

I just want to post an update to my problem here: There is no problem anymore. For what reason ever, exaile works now. May be it was one of the last updates I made. Everything is fine.

Thank you to all who answered here and wanted to help.

Let us all continue to have fun with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and what ever else version you use.


----------



## Francewhoa (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi BSDBernd  The following worked for me. I installed all the following packages.


```
gstreamer1.0-plugins-*
```


```
gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
```

Where *** need to be replace with all plugins names available


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2017)

Francewhoa Take note of the dates when replying. Last post to this thread was more than 3 years ago. FreeBSD 10.0 has been EoL for quite some time now.


----------

